# Fishing Report 1/8/03 Central FL



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Wind direction will dictate where you fish the next couple of days. It is forecast to turn westerly today, but it will remain strong, so it'll be a matter of finding sheltered areas. And also stay warm,am Temp 40.  
The west wind will knock down the surf and make it fishable for scattered bluefish, and maybe pompano, but the surf better be clean. Some of the better pompano catches this winter are coming between Indialantic and south to Sebastian Inlet, but many of the fish are small,alot under 10 in. Pompano must be 10 inches to the fork in length to be legal. FYI

With the west wind, the inshore waters outside Sebastian Inlet and Port Canaveral will be fishable for those in boats (not me)  chasing the Spanish mackerel and bluefish which have been holding in those areas. 
Redfish are in their winter pattern in Mosquito Lagoon and the north areas of the Indian River, with the fish scattered on the flats.Just after the sun warms up the water seems to be the best time of day. Those drifting with scent-impregnated plastic baits, or casting gold spoons, will do the best in finding them. 

T--------Lines

Kozlow


----------

